

Official LinkedIn + Crunchbase Analysis of Tech Investment - mconover
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140825160257-48794474-the-linkedin-report-on-tech-entrepreneurship

======
mconover
The LinkedIn Data team combined LinkedIn data assets with funding records from
Crunchbase to produce this look at the demographics and relationships of more
than 1200 entrepreneurs who raised venture capital funding in 2013.

